# Anybody have some alco parts?



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I need truck sideplates for the santa fe alcos. A shell for the early B unit would be nice too. Anybody got some parts laying around that they'd like to sell or trade?

Charles.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I may be able to get you some NOS trucks for an Alco.. Give me the part number you need. I have the part number here, but send the one you need to be sure we're talking about the same thing.


----------

